# Hair growing into feet - Myth??? Fact???



## jellobird (Nov 11, 2007)

So I'm in cosmetology school and we are told not to wear open-toed shoes b/c if a cut hair gets stuck in your skin (like a splinter) it will grow toward blood supply - even all the way to the bone! 

One teacher says she actually saw this happen to a co-worker: she went to pick off a little piece of hair and it was like 2 inches long and grown into her foot!

Sounds feasible, I guess, but might be a load of crap. Can anyone provide a good explanation on this????


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 11, 2007)

Never heard of that, and it kinda sounds like a load of crap to me.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 11, 2007)

That sounds like a load of bull to me as well.


----------



## *~Deena~* (Nov 11, 2007)

That's creepy.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 11, 2007)

lol agreed sounds like bull. I wonder if it's true or not? maybe it's just their way to scare you into wearing closed in shoes for OH and S reasons?? LOL


----------



## KellyB (Nov 11, 2007)

BS for sure. No open toe shoes for OSHA regulations, yes. Wild, wicked hairs escaping into your blood stream............nahhhh.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 11, 2007)

Not true at all!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 12, 2007)

No way. She just wants everyone to wear closed shoes.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 12, 2007)

BS...but it creeped me out none the less!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thats total bs. Unless she has has pics to show you, dont believe her.


----------



## Sreyomac (Nov 12, 2007)

I had to call my mil on that one. she has went to cosmo. school... she laughed!~~


----------



## colormeup (Nov 12, 2007)

Please, how many guys would be bald if they could just plant hair?


----------



## lglala84 (Nov 12, 2007)

This sounds like myth


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 12, 2007)

lol...I smell BS.


----------



## linkl (Nov 12, 2007)

OMG!


----------



## Anna (Nov 12, 2007)

thats hillarious!!


----------



## Bexy (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please, how many guys would be bald if they could just plant hair? My thoughts exactly, they would all be raiding every salon they could find to find some extra hair to sprinkle on top, lol.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 12, 2007)

MMMMM.....Interesting, but total BS


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hahhaha, good one


----------



## angellove (Nov 12, 2007)

Bs Bs Bs Bs


----------



## katherinelesley (Nov 12, 2007)

Definately BS, there's no way that your skin would just grasp a hair that way.


----------



## JoyR (Nov 12, 2007)

Sounds like something Luanne from "King of the Hill" would say.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Nov 12, 2007)

Load of crap. Hair needs to grow from a follicle and bulb and I don't think we have any on our feet.


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 13, 2007)

If this were entirely true, I would be in trouble. LOL Now, there is such a thing as a hair splinter. I get them everyday in my line of work and have to tweeze them out. It growing to the blood supply though is a load of BS.


----------



## nlsphillips (Nov 13, 2007)

Ditto on what Kristie said - I have had a hair splinter. It was actually my dogs wisker!

But I doubt it would get into the bloodstream.


----------



## Christie ann (Nov 13, 2007)

can't happen

but then would I want someone else's newly cut hair falling all over my exposed feet?


----------



## Anna (Nov 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Christie ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can't happen
but then would I want someone else's newly cut hair falling all over my exposed feet?

ewwwwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't think she was being serious, but interesting thought though. xD


----------



## SilverSilver (Nov 13, 2007)

Ya, sounds like bull.


----------



## Lyssa36 (Nov 13, 2007)

creepy but definately BS!!


----------



## monniej (Nov 14, 2007)

sounds like an old wives tale! a very old wives tale!


----------



## jenninjones (Jul 5, 2013)

You can get hair splinters, which are very painful and feel like glass under the skin. However, they don't grow.


----------



## Hassan Ali (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi , last night i took out hair from my feet , one small here it grew in my feet ... i want to knwo how and why it can happen .


----------



## LaurenAlyssa (Jan 3, 2014)

Hahaha! That's hilarious. A piece of cut hair won't grow anymore.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenninjones* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can get hair splinters, which are very painful and feel like glass under the skin. However, they don't grow.

This is true. My mother use to get hair splinters all the time especially from clients who had stick straight hair. Sometimes those splinters were several inches long but most were tiny things she had to use a disinfected needle to remove and if she was lucky only tweezers.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 3, 2014)

I doubt that it grows even though the root might still be on it. As @zadidoll said, I had it multiple times that I had our dogs hair stuck in my foot when I stepped on it. Sounds stupid but hurts like a splinter.


----------

